# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  جدول محاضرات مادتنا قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء 

مرفق بالمشاركة جدول محاضرات مادتنا قانون العقوبات القسم الخاص وهي على النحو التالي :

يوم الأثنين :  المحاضرة الثانية   ( بمنبى الكلية )

يوم الثلاثاء:  المحاضرة الأولى   ( بمنبى الكلية)

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------

